# Hauppauge HD PVR Help Please!!!



## ec8712 (Apr 6, 2010)

When I have the PS3 connected to the Hauppauge it shows up on the TV fine,but when I go to record it tells me the device in use has been disconnected.please check the connection or select another device. Does any one know how to fix this? Thank you for your time.


----------

